# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Last remaining places to collect fishes in Johor Bahru

## royss78

Hey All, just want to share some of my last few fishing spots in JB. Development is encroaching on the last few habitats of the fishes I used to catch... how sad. Sigh...

----------


## Guppendler

Where are the pics? Or locations?

----------


## royss78

Oh sorry here you go... wasn't able to upload it earlier. 

Roy's Pictures 696.jpgRoy's Pictures 699.jpgRoy's Pictures 688.jpg

----------


## royss78

Picture 1 
Type of fishes caught in first location.
1. Boraras Maculatus - Dwarf Rasbora
2. Hemirhamphodon Pogonognathus - Forest Halfbeak
3. Systomus Pentazona - Tiger Barb
4. Common Snakehead - Channa Striatus
5. Panchax - Aplocheilus Panchax

Picture 2
Type of fishes caught in the second location
1. Common Snakehead - Channa Striatus
2. Rasbora Kalochroma - Clown Rasbora

Picture 3
Type of fishes caught in the third location
1. Panchax - Aplocheilus Panchax
2. Common Snakehead - Channa Striatus
3. Slender Betta - Betta Bellica

----------


## royss78

Going to do one last trip to collect and document these fishes tomorrow. I guess is the last time I am going to do it before it all disappear.  :Sad:

----------


## royss78

Just came back from collecting fishes... had to battle the rain and soft soil. One last catch before all these places are gone for good. Here you go guys!

IMG_20140729_111949.jpgIMG_20140729_112422.jpgIMG_20140729_121007.jpgIMG_20140729_113819.jpg

----------


## royss78

Picture 1 - Halfbeak
Picture 2 - Croaking Gourami
Picture 3 - Croaking Gourami and Juvenile Common Snakehead
Picture 4 - Caught loads of glass shrimps!!!

----------


## royss78

Almost left out this one... panchax... not my favorite kind of fish but there are lots of them too!!!

IMG_20140729_112415.jpg

----------


## stressed

Thank you for the summary. Nice information.

----------


## royss78

Thanks! Will be going to Batu Pahat to hunt for Betta Persephone and hopefully Coccina as well. Will update again in a new thread.  :Wink:

----------


## Guppendler

All these places have to give way to palm oil....sad

----------


## Trichopsis

Nice photos, and I wish I could go fishing in Malaysia someday. Indeed, it's a tragedy when these places vanish, both here in Singapore and abroad.

----------


## freyster

nice information thanks for sahring.

----------


## rvf35nc

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Bring back the memories of good old days!

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Thanks! Will be going to Batu Pahat to hunt for Betta Persephone and hopefully Coccina as well. Will update again in a new thread.


Good catch you got there. Betta bellica and persephone are some of my favorite fish. persephone can be quite hard to catch these days, especially with the encroachment of palm tree plantation. I was told there's only one location that still holds these pristine jewels but navigating coordinates is always tricky. Nonetheless, I still wish you luck in finding what you are looking for. 

And please, post some photos of your trip but of course, it would be best if you could do a short write-up on your overall trip. I'm sure it would be inspiring for most people, especially me.  :Smile:

----------


## altezza_87

> Almost left out this one... panchax... not my favorite kind of fish but there are lots of them too!!!
> 
> IMG_20140729_112415.jpg


caught a fair bit of this at a small park in the northern part of singapore last year, mine had blue tail. few months before i caught them, there were lots of colour guppies in that "hole".

----------


## Shi Xuan

Fish shown is Aplocheilus panchax. I believe there are places in Singapore where you still can find Betta pugnax.

----------

